# Hunter HCC running random valves



## Kbrose (Sep 28, 2020)

I swapped out a rain bird ESP LX w/34 stations to a Hunter HCC 800. I labeled all the wires and transferred them over. All the stations are set to 1 minute with a 5 second interval between them. 
The following is random and can happen from station one or not until station 25. 
Run a station In test mode and it will not turn off it also runs longer than the 1 min set time. Thee minutes is most likely. Further it sometimes will start and additional station and the same timing happens with it. The controller and app both show nothing to be running during these episodes.

When I run the program set as above it will sometimes get to station 24-28 before acting up while other times it starts on station 2. Example two running, time is expired but it continues to run, station three starts and this pattern will continue until some random station is running alone.

I checked each valve wire and have been through it with Hunter CS. They said to replace the face which I did and now it's the same or worse. Thoughts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Check the voltage with a multi-meter coming out of the box. Make sure you put it on AC. Keep one probe (it doesn't matter which one) on the common wire and make sure you have 0V across everything else. Command a zone on. Check to see if you have ~24V AC at that zone and that ONE ZONE ONLY. It's important to check the voltage of the other zones with only the one running to see if the controller is commanding another one on half-way or something.

If you do get to a wire that has voltage that shouldn't, unplug it from the controller and see if the voltage is coming from the controller or the wire. That will indicate a bad controller or a wiring issue outside of the controller. If the wires are good, it's most likely a valve issue that is keeping the zones on when they shouldn't be. Also, do you have a master valve? That should be energized whenever any of the other zones are running...


----------



## Kbrose (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks. After testing with a meter and getting random readings it turned out to be the module that the faceplate ribbon plugs into. All good now.


----------

